# Vostok Radio Room Reissue Unboxing



## dowsing

Earlier in the month I saw that Meranom had some of their Vostok Radio Room reissues in stock and I managed to order a 420 model. A smidgen after 3 weeks and just in time for the next day's birthday this arrived.


----------



## dowsing

Now on to the watch at last!





No markings at all on the case back which feels a little odd. I'd have thought there would be some mention of it being a limited edition or at least the Vostok logo.







A quick comparison against what I was wearing at the time, shown here along side a Seiko SARB017


----------



## dowsing

The first wrist shot!



and some more



I had another strap in mind, so off with the rubber


----------



## dowsing

On with this


----------



## dowsing

I'll post up thoughts later on after wearing it for the week.


----------



## Kutusov

It actually looks better than on their site! And somehow the bezel looks huge, probably because of the repetition effect of the doted minute track! Nice choice of strap too! And a nice knife you have there! :yes: Don't tell me what it is because the last thing I need is to start collecting those things too!

As to the stamps... I get the bear and the wolf... but a kangaroo? Or is it a hare? :blush2:


----------



## Kutusov

And I forgot the most important thing...







:drinks: !!!


----------



## dowsing

I'm not sure if it's the chapter ring and slightly smaller dial that makes the bezel look larger. I think it's great that they are doing Stainless steel bezels at long last.

Stamp wise I think it's bear, hare and fox. :fox:



Kutusov said:


> It actually looks better than on their site! And somehow the bezel looks huge, probably because of the repetition effect of the doted minute track! Nice choice of strap too! And a nice knife you have there! :yes: Don't tell me what it is because the last thing I need is to start collecting those things too!
> 
> As to the stamps... I get the bear and the wolf... but a kangaroo? Or is it a hare? :blush2:


Thank you 



Kutusov said:


> And I forgot the most important thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drinks: !!!


----------



## Kutusov

So I've missed on two stamps... city boy :sweatdrop:

The bezels are SS? I didn't know that, great news! On all models or just some?


----------



## dowsing

Just these so far for the Stainless bezels, thought they have plans to roll out on more models and sell them separately in the future.


----------



## Kutusov

Ah, that would be a good idea! They already offer the option of fitting different bezels on different cases and that would be a cheap and useful upgrade... a flaking bezel is something that makes an otherwise perfectly ok Vostok look like it come from a garbage bin.

BTW, you were pretty lucky with Russian post, I hear the Moscow hub is as clogged as Burt Raynolds' bathtub drain :taz:


----------



## Draygo

Congratulations Carl. And a belated Happy Birthday, too.

I also think it looks better here than on Meranom's photos. And SS bezels have got to be the way to go. :thumbsup:

It's such a bold and distinctive design that I think you'd have to wear it for a while to get used to it and get a real feel for it. So I look forward to seeing how you get on with it over the next few weeks.


----------



## martinzx

Looks great & agree ref SS bezels, & happy belated birthday Carl :thumbup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## chris.ph

lovely looking watch  and happy birthday


----------



## luckywatch

I have seen that watch before and thought it OK but yours looks so much better. Must be your photography skills! Love the bear stamps. Happy Birthday.


----------



## dowsing

Thanks for all the birthday messages. Today is my birthday and I've been happily wearing the watch all day.


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


> Thanks for all the birthday messages. Today is my birthday and I've been happily wearing the watch all day.


Have you being paying attention and changing radio frequencies at the right intervals? 

...I've just realized that is probably a very helpful watch for your poor married blokes  :russian:


----------



## dowsing

Here are a few closer up pics taken earlier today.


----------



## Kutusov

Well, I say it again... a lot nicer than I would have guessed from their official flat pictures :yes:


----------



## dowsing

Meranom are producing another model case shape, the 090444 which they posted up on their facebook page.


----------



## Kutusov

It's a 090 case, isn't it?

And Meranon just killed a little bit of me by listing a few days ago NATO/Zulu hydrid straps as Amphibian straps... I guess it's official now... I'll have to shut up about NATOs on Russians :crybaby:  :russian_roulette:


----------



## dowsing

Yes I think so.

I saw those straps and thought of you. You'll have to write them an angry letter demanding that you can only be consoled by them sending you a free watch!


----------



## luckywatch

Worse than that. On the bay outlet Meranon offer you a free NATO with each watch.


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


> Yes I think so.
> 
> I saw those straps and thought of you. You'll have to write them an angry letter demanding that you can only be consoled by them sending you a free watch!


Nope, couldn't be consoled by a single one of their watches... 

As to this new radio room, it may be the excuse for me to buy one... the 090s were all too similar to my 1967s but this dial is different enough to set them apart.


----------



## chris.ph

who would have ever thought of putting a nato on a vostock :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> who would have ever thought of putting a nato on a vostock :tongue2: :tongue2:


All kinds of disturbed people out there...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> It's a 090 case, isn't it?
> 
> And Meranon just killed a little bit of me by listing a few days ago NATO/Zulu hydrid straps as Amphibian straps... I guess it's official now...







Take heart Renato...

We shall fight on the beaches, we shall fight on the landing grounds, we shall fight in the fields and in the streets, we shall fight in the hills; we shall never surrender to the heresy that is wearing Nato straps on Russian watches! :gunsmilie:


----------



## Kutusov

I think I need to retreat and regroup... I'm in a general state of disapointment regarding watches right now (and for some time).

Let me just point out that that is the wrong speech to quote from!! Churchill!!?? Has to be this nightly hypocrite Stalin speech to fit the context...






^^^^ *******...


----------



## yesenoj

Am I right in thinking that the bezel from that will fit all vostocks with that kind of bezel? I seem to remember that their parts are pretty interchangable. If they're making them in stainless steel now I'll replace the worn bezel on my komandirskie.


----------



## dowsing

There will be another another future unboxing coming at a later date (fingers crossed) from a limited edition of ten.



It's a 090444 case with the 2409 manual wind movement and paddle hands. Originally they were talking about getting the factory to do the sunburst brushed cases like the originals but have now just gone with the matt cases unfortunately.

For those that fancy a radio room Meranom have quite a few of all the other models in stock at the moment as well as a new paddle hand Amphibian Classic 100913-09s going up soon.


----------



## luckywatch

That is a sight, looking forward to it. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph

as above :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood

and me! great unusual face on those!! :yes:


----------



## Kutusov

dowsing said:


>


Have you noticed that those hands come from the new Turbina? I've only noticed that now..


----------



## Draygo

^^ He's right, you know.

Tbh, I'm not familiar with the Amfibia range... just never paid them any attention. Don't know why. Nice hands though, that's for sure.


----------



## Kutusov

Draygo said:


> Tbh, I'm not familiar with the Amfibia range... just never paid them any attention. Don't know why. Nice hands though, that's for sure.


Because there's nothing really "there" or "right".


----------



## Draygo

Kutusov said:


> Because there's nothing really "there" or "right".


Agreed. Certainly not for me.

Anyone got one? Am I missing something?


----------



## chris.ph

ive got a few, just well made cheap watches with multiple combinations so they are easy to collect


----------



## Kutusov

chris.ph said:


> ive got a few, just well made cheap watches with multiple combinations so they are easy to collect


I think you are talking about the Amphibia with "PH". The Amfibia range with "F" has more expensive watches but nothing all that good looking in there.


----------



## chris.ph

i did mate :notworthy:


----------



## dowsing

Two buildings, a hare and a lynx have arrived! What could it be?


----------



## dowsing

Here's a better look.



I have waited long enough, it's time to get this open now


----------



## luckywatch

More! More!


----------



## dowsing

It's one of these


----------



## dowsing

The Chistopol bubble watch! Okay, maybe not :tongue2:


----------



## chris.ph

now that is very nice :thumbup:


----------



## dowsing

I like the new scuba dude caseback.


----------



## dowsing

A bit of a dial close up and some angled shots showing the case. This one is in a matt bead blasted style.


----------



## dowsing

Time to try a strap change, I thought that this fairly matt/brushed mesh would go okay.











Watch details are as follows.

* Amphibian Classic 090444*

10 pieces only

Watches with central second hand.

Vostok manual winding movement 2409 with 17 jewels.

Shock resistant balance.

Stainless steel matt case made.

Stainless steel caseback with the original design.

Stainless steel bezel with luminous point.

Luminous hands and dial indexes.

Antimagnetic shield

Water resistant up to 20 atm.

Plexiglass.

Silicone or ballistic nylon strap.

Average daily rate at temperature 20Â±5Â°C â€"20... +60 sec./day.

Power reserve not less than 38 hours.

Average term of use â€" 10 years.

Purpose of a radio room watch:

The coloured segments each span 4 minutes and show the period during which radio silence is observed to listen for distress calls on the international distress frequencies.

The dark brown segments indicate the listening periods for distress calls made with CW (morse code) and the light brown segments indicate listening periods for voice calls, usually on frequency 2182 kHz although other frequencies are also used.


----------



## luckywatch

I think the new case back and the hands are spot on you lucky devil. The 710 thinks it would look good on some orange rubber. I am just waiting for Meranomâ€™s latest Amphibia, rumoured to be next week, and I will have one.

Enjoy that it is a beauty. :thumbup:

Funny I really liked the stamps on the packet too.


----------



## dowsing

luckywatch said:


> I think the new case back and the hands are spot on you lucky devil. The 710 thinks it would look good on some orange rubber. I am just waiting for Meranomâ€™s latest Amphibia, rumoured to be next week, and I will have one.
> 
> Enjoy that it is a beauty. :thumbup:
> 
> Funny I really liked the stamps on the packet too.


Thank you, I think that the hands are great also. I was a bit unsure from pics I'd see before but they are much better. Meranom's latest Amphibia looks great and has the same hands.


----------



## Kutusov

Yeap, a mesh is the perfect thing for these sort of Vostoks :yes:

The watch looks great with those little added details like the scubadude caseback, shows that Vostok is noy just cashing in by throwing interchangeable parts toghter. I'm a bit susprised with myself though, I thought I would like those new hands but I don't. They seem a bit out of place to me, too much "white" on a black and red dial. Maybe if the metal on the hands had been painted black it would have worked better but that's just me I guess..


----------

